# Is there a Big Picture, we do not see?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

When the elites wage war on America, this is how they will do it - Personal Liberty (for Denton , before i forget...

When the elites wage war on America, this is how they will do it
Posted on May 5, 2015 by Brandon Smith Views: 273
Police and police dogs on a Pittsburgh street in 2009.
In September 2009, more than 4,000 police and National Guard troops locked down Pittsburgh for the Group of 20 summit. Only one route was open for travel.

The consequences and patterns of war, whether by one nation against another or by a government against the citizenry, rarely change. However, the methods of war have evolved vastly in modern times. Wars by elites against populations are often so subtle that many people might not even recognize that they are under attack until it is too late. Whenever I examine the conceptions of "potential war" between individuals and oligarchy, invariably some hard-headed person cries out: "What do you mean 'when?' We are at war right now!" In this case, I am not talking about the subtle brand of war. I am not talking about the information war, the propaganda war, the economic war, the psychological war or the biological war. I am talking about outright warfare, and anyone who thinks we have already reached that point has no clue what real war looks like.

The recent exposure of the nationwide Jade Helm 15 exercise has made many people suspicious, and with good reason. Federal crisis exercises have a strange historical tendency to suddenly coincide with very real crisis events. We may know very little about Jade Helm beyond government admissions, claims and misdirections. But at the very least, we know what "JADE" is an acronym for: Joint Assistance for Deployment and Execution, a program designed to create action and deployment plans using computer models meant to speed up reaction times for military planners during a "crisis scenario." It is linked with another program called ACOA (Adaptive Course of Action), the basis of which is essentially the use of past mission successes and computer models to plan future missions. Both are products of the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA).

////////////////////////////////////////////////SNIP TO LAST PARAGRAPH////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Know thy enemy

I have outlined the above tactics not because I necessarily think they will succeed, but because it is important that we know exactly what we are dealing with. Such methods can be countered with community preparedness, the avoidance of central leadership, the application of random actions rather than predictable actions, etc. Most of all, liberty champions will have to provide a certain level of safety and security for the people around them if they want to disrupt establishment efforts to lure or force the population into controlled regions. Crisis is the best weapon the elites have at their disposal, and exercises like Jade Helm show that they may use it in the near term. The defense that defeats crisis is preparation - preparation not just for yourself, but for others around you. War is coming, and while we can't know the exact timing, we can assume the worst and do our best to be ready for it as quickly as possible.

-Brandon Smith


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't have time to read the whole thing but I believe I agree with what I did read. I've noticed a lot of PSA'S on TV for "disaster preparedness". Red cross, FEMA and all the big names telling me I should be prepared. Makes me wonder why the gov. suddenly is worried about me being prepared. And prepared for what?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Goofball! You remembered only half of the rule! 

Only post a couple/three paragraphs of the article and then the link!

I'll fix it for you...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That was a very good read, and a very good breakdown of what Max Boot was really saying.

This article should make for some really interesting discussion, I would think. One might even think it is reason for hastening preparations.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kinda makes me wonder if Maine-Marine's September date is more than just a guess.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I live near Pittsburgh, and I was downtown for that summit. The streets were tunnels, surrounded by 12 foot high chain link fence, and armored men stood on the other side with ARs strapped to their chests. I remember thinking that the citizens could never take back global power from these men should they wish to openly impose their dominance. It's too late already.

I still don't know why, with all the cities to choose from, Pittsburgh got the nod. We have a long history of armed resistance. French And Indian War, American Revolution, Whiskey Rebellion, Homestead Riots, etc. We're not pushovers. Why us?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I live near Pittsburgh, and I was downtown for that summit. The streets were tunnels, surrounded by 12 foot high chain link fence, and armored men stood on the other side with ARs strapped to their chests. I remember thinking that the citizens could never take back the power from these men should they wish to openly impose their dominance. It's too late already.
> 
> I still don't know why, with all the cities to choose from, Pittsburgh got the nod. We have a long history of armed resistance. French And Indian War, American Revolution, Whiskey Rebellion, Homestead Riots, etc. We're not pushovers. Why us?


They did it to show what you are. Was it true? No. Did it look true? Yes.

Never give in to the shock and awe. It is a tactic reserved for those who have little support.
Remember, they are few, we are legion.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

good and evil there is never one far from the other


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think that if it really came down to brass tacks, the authorities wouldn't stand a snowballs chance in hell against the "insurgency" aka patriots. There is only so long they can keep their agenda from being discovered. Even by the welfare rats. Us American folks can set our differences aside to fight tyrants. We have numbers, passion and ingenuity on our side.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It was good article and a good read. About as likely a scenario as any out there. We should all be watching our six as well as each other's.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

To Denton:
Oh crap.... I'll get it right eventually. I did add the linky thingy, though!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Goofball! You remembered only half of the rule!
> 
> Only post a couple/three paragraphs of the article and then the link!
> 
> I'll fix it for you...


Rules??? When did we get rules here? We don't need no stinken damn rules!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I think that if it really came down to brass tacks, the authorities wouldn't stand a snowballs chance in hell against the "insurgency" aka patriots. There is only so long they can keep their agenda from being discovered. Even by the welfare rats. Us American folks can set our differences aside to fight tyrants. We have numbers, passion and ingenuity on our side.


No offense but it sounds like you're living in the 1950s to me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> No offense but it sounds like you're living in the 1950s to me.


No offense but it sounds like you're living in Whiny Bitch-ville to me. What Exit is that?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> No offense but it sounds like you're living in Whiny Bitch-ville to me. What Exit is that?


Inciter. Do you actually believe that the inner city blacks will pull together with the likes of this forum to fight off some "elites"?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> Inciter. Do you actually believe that the inner city blacks will pull together with the likes of this forum to fight off some "elites"?


The good ones will follow good leaders regardless of race. The will not follow whiny bitches, but you already knew that.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok, kiddos. Let's play nice before I have to get out my large trout and start slapping people around. <geek alert-mIRC people>


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Kinda makes me wonder if Maine-Marine's September date is more than just a guess.


Nah, just a guess..nothing to see here - move along


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Nah, just a guess..nothing to see here - move along


I have a wedding to go to in Sept. Are you saying I don't need to RSVP?! I so was looking forward to buying a whole new outfit!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Mish said:


> Ok, kiddos. Let's play nice before I have to get out my large trout and start slapping people around. <geek alert-mIRC people>


i think this is a good conversation, why the shutdown threat? folks don't have to read or respond if they feel, can't think of the word,..... "offended".


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> i think this is a good conversation, why the shutdown threat? folks don't have to read or respond if they feel, can't think of the word,..... "offended".


Oh there is no threat of shutting down the thread. The gentle poke was towards the kids that wanted to have a slap fight. =)
Carry on.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Guess I thought you thought we were going over the line, no harm, no foul! Peace!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

" The elites wage war on America" have already started they are the liberals and socialist. Their plan is to bring everyone down to the lowest level they can. In doing so every one will be equal. Except of course those that feel it is their duty to care for the rest of us. they have been teaching this in public schools for many years only now they don't hide it.
Their goal has always been to destroy every thing that is good or right. They are doing a fine job of it.
Destroy family, marriage ,faith, charity even the concept of love .


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> I have a wedding to go to in Sept. Are you saying I don't need to RSVP?! I so was looking forward to buying a whole new outfit!


As long as you are back home by noon on the 14th you should be OK


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Well it looks like Tennessee just gave the government the middle finger and told them to MYOB. It is a long, but good read. I guess they are telling the O replacement don't even try it. Were Not Gonna Take It Anymore.

Signed into Law: Tennessee Takes First Step to Block Federal Gun Control - ShallNot.org


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I once saw the big picture clearly...

It was one of Claude Monet's water lilies series, at the St. Louis Art Museum. It's like 20 feet wide.

It's really a big picture:


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Mish said:


> Ok, kiddos. Let's play nice before I have to get out my large trout and start slapping people around. <geek alert-mIRC people>


I was wondering what the fish smell was all about. I am far less concerned now........


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mish,
Put that trout back in the cooler. I'll let you borrow my 4 foot split tail and the ten foot braided bull whip - as long as you don't hurt yourself with them. (I can do that for you)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I once saw the big picture clearly...
> 
> It was one of Claude Monet's water lilies series, at the St. Louis Art Museum. It's like 20 feet wide.
> 
> ...


Is the big picture upside down?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Diver said:


> No offense but it sounds like you're living in the 1950s to me.


I'm an old soul with a little faith left in humanity. Give me a couple more years and I'll probably be as grouchy as you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I once saw the big picture clearly...
> 
> It was one of Claude Monet's water lilies series, at the St. Louis Art Museum. It's like 20 feet wide.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've seen it. Funny thing about that picture, the closer you get, the less clear it becomes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> Inciter. Do you actually believe that the inner city blacks will pull together with the likes of this forum to fight off some "elites"?


Nope. It is clear they will behave just as they have been trained for decades to behave. Of course, that is part of the plan. Just as is the sharp influx of Muslims into this country, and the erasure of the southern border.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

In regards to "inner city blacks", I know. It is hard to imagine that all of the PERCIEVED racial tension will vanish overnite, but lets think. Logically folks, without the media, telling black ppl how mean. ****** is, and ****** living in constant fear of the. Blacks, we dont have anything to disagree about. Blacks and white, for the most part, want individual rights. Duh. We allwant freedom of religion, freedom of speech, freedom to keep and bear arms, lower taxes. Me an inner city black, and a mullet wearing ******* who cant agree on the bill of rights, and ill give up hope of racial peace then. Dont. Get sucked in to the media lies of racism. We all want the same things. Life, liberty and the persute of happiness. Pardon my spelling.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Was listening to a commie libtard call in radio show on NPR earlier. When the topic of Jade Helm came up one guy got me to chuckling when he said, "The military invading Texas is not a good plan since Texas has more guns than they do. They would be wiser to invade Conneticut." (rough paraphrase). Not sure why that broke me up so heavy.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes , there is big picture we do not see, WE ARE ALL FLEES ARGUING OVER WHO OWNS THE DOG.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Hmmmm. The tin foil hat is strong with that crew. 

I live near PGH. It just so happens that my employer provided transportation for the G20. I had the White House press corp and one SS Agent with me when I traveled inside the ring. This was close to the time of Occupy mvmt and those anarchists were making a living at disrupting, violently, meetings of this type. 

My first question is, if you are going to have the 20 leaders of major government heads of state visiting your country for meetings how would you provide protection? Surely you would provide a protection zone for this meeting. And that was exactly what they did, walled off a section of the DT area for the meetings to take place, swept it for threats, screened all those that would enter the zone and kept it clean. The assertion that there was only one route open is really stretching things. Absolutely, one route into the zone was open. Why? Because your vehicle got xrayed for bombs. All that worked inside the zone needed clearance from State to enter. Rt 65, 376 to 76, 28, 279, all these major roads around the zone were open for travel. 376 from PGH airport had rolling closings as the guests arrived via motorcade.

Protesters was one of the biggest threats to disrupt the meetings. A corridor for the protestors was created from Oakland to DT . Seattle had a large riot previously and the same agitators were expected in PGH. These people applied for use permits for some of the parks so they could come and camp and congregate and urinate and deficate in the woods and then leave PGH to clean up after them. That did not happen so instead they had a small scale riot on the route to PGH damaging property along the way.. Their brand of BS was not tolerated, arrests were made, cries of brutality were made, the ACLU defended and those that caused the most problems did some time and fines.

So who really were negatively effected by the PGH G20? Owners of businesses that had property damage, businesses that were located in the zone were closed for a few days. Food joints inside the zone did okay, others lost out.


----------

